# How do you like your steak cooked?



## GVH-Jon (Nov 27, 2013)

Just wondering if there's really more people out there that prefers medium-rare/rare steak than the opposite.

I personally always order/cook steak medium-rare and won't tolerate steak cooked above medium.

What about you guys?


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Nov 27, 2013)

My steak should be cooked rare, worst case medium rare. Anything above medium rare I just won't eat.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Nov 27, 2013)

I prefer mine medium-rare to medium. It mainly depends on how tender and how well marinated the steak is.


----------



## Leyton (Nov 27, 2013)

Rare or Medium Rare is my choice. I don't eat anything more cooked than Medium Rare.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 27, 2013)

Rare of course. Anything else is wrong. There shouldn't be any ridiculous sauces with cream or peppercorns or any of that shite.


A good steak with a bit of Maldon seasalt and some freshly ground black pepper is all you need!


----------



## KS_Phillip (Nov 27, 2013)

Bleu rare, only way to fly.


----------



## fapvps (Nov 27, 2013)

This steak looks cooked just about right:


----------



## dano (Nov 27, 2013)

I go with medium on my steaks -- since I have converted to bison instead of cattle, it's been a bit of a challenge to get the right temps and timing down, but I'll get it down eventually.


----------



## drmike (Nov 27, 2013)

Steak, I don't eat that mad cow.

No if I did, it would be medium rare.  That's the healthiest.


----------



## mcmyhost (Nov 27, 2013)

I wont eat it below Medium-Well.


----------



## DaringHost (Nov 27, 2013)

Another medium-rare eater here!


----------



## clarity (Nov 27, 2013)

Medium-rare. If if is more done than that, you should give it to the dogs.


----------



## NickM (Nov 27, 2013)

Rare to medium rare.  Occasionally I'll be in the moooooood for blue rare or under.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Nov 27, 2013)

I always go for medium rare, but I've never tried anything else, it's what my dad always used to get


----------



## Hannan (Nov 27, 2013)

I would go with rare, and medium rare is alright.. anything above is just not my taste!


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 27, 2013)

Medium Rare!


----------



## grillmaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Rare. The best steaks are crispy on the outside and bloody on the inside.  Not an easy thing to do though.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 27, 2013)

I cooked that badboy last night... little overdone though, turned out medium(ish). I like rare-to-medium rare. I used to work at a steakhouse and used to great at making steaks... now... not so much. But it was aright. I got distracted with the veggies and overcooked the best part of the meal. Bacon was done in the microwave, so it sucked.


----------



## WSWD (Nov 27, 2013)

In any good steakhouse, I can order medium plus.  It's not overdone, but doesn't have any blood.  Everywhere else is medium well, or I get a huge piece of uncooked steak and blod.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 27, 2013)

Bloody, but not cold.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Nov 27, 2013)

Depending on the cut I like mine medium rare to rare.


----------



## lbft (Nov 28, 2013)

Well done. Nice and dark brown on the outside and no pink left in the middle. Yum.

_*prepares for shitstorm*_


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Nov 28, 2013)

Must be well done ;3


----------



## MartinD (Nov 28, 2013)

What is wrong with you people?


----------



## MannDude (Nov 28, 2013)

I used to work in a steakhouse. You'd be suprised by how many people would order a steak extra well done. If I worked an 8 hour shift, I'd get 2 or 3 orders for one of those. At first, I'd make a welldone steak and cook it a little extra. Send it out. I've had them _returned_ with the instructions given to me to 'burn it'. So I'll cook it for an additional couple minutes on each side on a open fire grill and send it back out charred. That was what they wanted.

I've also had people order steaks so rare that they were bloody as hell. They'd literally just want the sear marks from the grill on it. Like... 60 seconds cooked on each side. If temped out, they'd be like 65 degrees in the middle. Fucking gross.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys most of the stuff you think is blood is Myoglobulin(sp?) it sounds worse than blood but its not. So if you are eating a well steak due to the blood you may rest a bit easier.

I was a well done eater most of my life but when I started cooking instead of eating out I learned my lesson. I generally get 'medium well" when I eat out because most places will not get temps right.

A medium steak has a nice flavor,oil, salt, pepper not much else needed.


----------



## nunim (Nov 28, 2013)

I will usually order Steak medium-rare from a steakhouse, possibly medium from somewhere else but I rarely eat steak from regular restaurants as they do not age the meat which I believe to be the most essential part of the process.  

If you're ever in Tampa/Central FL, try to make a stop at Berns.  It is probably one of the best steakhouses in the entire country and reasonably affordable, depending on what you order.  Additionally if you're a wine junkie, they've got something like 20,000 bottles, some being as old as the 1700's.

http://www.bernssteakhouse.com/


----------



## MannDude (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## MannDude (Nov 28, 2013)

nunim said:


> I will usually order Steak medium-rare from a steakhouse, possibly medium from somewhere else but I rarely eat steak from regular restaurants as they do not age the meat which I believe to be the most essential part of the process.
> 
> If you're ever in Tampa/Central FL, try to make a stop at Berns.  It is probably one of the best steakhouses in the entire country and reasonably affordable, depending on what you order.  Additionally if you're a wine junkie, they've got something like 20,000 bottles, some being as old as the 1700's.
> 
> http://www.bernssteakhouse.com/


Probably the best restaurant meat I had was Lawry's in Vegas, but I got a primerib with some other goodies and several gin-cocktails. Was a nice place, but not my style.

That steakhouse you linked to... Mmm, looks good.

I forget what it was called, but it looks like really thin sliced pepperoni... but it's raw/cold beef. Had some of that on a cruise last year and despite thinking I'd not like it, it was damn good. Forget what it's called though... I know its a pricey treat.


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

Every steak is good steak...

My definition of steak is really nice bloody peace of meat, enjoyable with bottle of two of cabernet sauvignon, chateaubriand preferred, but i like beef wellington also...


----------



## clarity (Nov 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I forget what it was called, but it looks like really thin sliced pepperoni... but it's raw/cold beef. Had some of that on a cruise last year and despite thinking I'd not like it, it was damn good. Forget what it's called though... I know its a pricey treat.


Beef Carpaccio?


----------



## nunim (Nov 28, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Beef Carpaccio?


Probably, Carpaccio is delicious, although I've never had it on a cruise.


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 29, 2013)

I used to like it 'well done'. Annoyed my work mates no end. I've since seen the errors of my ways and medium-rare all the way.


----------



## marlencrabapple (Nov 30, 2013)

Depends on who's preparing it and what kind of steak it is. If I bought something expensive and am preparing ti myself, I like it medium rare to medium. Same goes for expensive restauraunts. Anything else is medium well, or another dish entirely. Why eat a terrible steak when you could eat a decent burger?


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 1, 2013)

I typically like my steaks well done. But I order it as so, "Well done, but NOT burnt". It almost always comes back just the way I like it. If they know what they are doing then it will not be dry otherwise they have to try again.


----------



## professionalxen (Dec 1, 2013)

I like it cooked, normally cooked without any blood but cooked everywhere.  ony:


----------



## earl (Dec 1, 2013)

I like it close to charcoal, only thing red I like to see on my steak is ketchup! I think a lot of chefs find this insulting..lol.


----------



## clarity (Dec 1, 2013)

Ketchup on steak? Heresy!!!!


----------



## earl (Dec 1, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Ketchup on steak? Heresy!!!!



Well, I can do without ketchup.. Put a bun and smother it with gravy! Just as good


----------



## MartinD (Dec 1, 2013)

I think you're confusing steak with a burger.


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 1, 2013)

Medium Well. I like my steak to be cooked and a little pink is ok.


----------



## earl (Dec 1, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I think you're confusing steak with a burger.


I believe they call it a hot steak sandwich.. it's similar to a hot turkey sandwich.

Not steak but this looks pretty good too.. pork with sauerkraut, gravy and sour cream on top.


----------



## DamienSB (Dec 2, 2013)

Medium-well is fine enough for me. I want it to be cooked D:


----------



## cfg.co.in (Dec 2, 2013)

Well Done!


----------



## NodeKid (Dec 4, 2013)

Blue/rare; incidentally had a rather nice juicy steak tonight. Could definitely eat another one now  ^_^


----------

